# Trump may be a wacko but...



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

....He's right! And I for one hope he is the fire under America's ass that she needs. Do I think he'd make a good POTUS? Not really. Do I think he will become POTUS? Nope. Do I support him and his statements? Damn straight I do!

I, for one, contacted Macy's and told them I will no longer shop at their stores since they have cut ties with Trump over his statements, along with 30,000 other people. I don't shop at Macy's except maybe once every few years but they don't know that. I encourage you all to, at least, support Trump's message even if you don't support the man and write/email Macy's along with any other corporation that has cut ties with him recently. It only takes a few minutes and hopefully these stores and the rest of America will start to see we are serious about taking this country back. We all know EVERYTHING is about money so we need to hit them in the wallet.

Here is a link to Macy's HQ:

Comments or Questions - Macy?s, Inc.

And here is the story about people supporting Trump and boycotting these businesses:

Macy?s Just Found Out the Hard Way Not To Mess With Trump, As Angry Customers REVOLT | Top Right News


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I like the idea too. Thanks.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I e-mailed this: "I will no longer shop at your stores. Donald Trump has a right to speak his mind without recrimination."
Fact is, I don't recall ever shopping at a Macy's...now I won't for sure.!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I e-mailed this: "I will no longer shop at your stores. Donald Trump has a right to speak his mind without recrimination."

Fact is, I don't recall ever shopping at a Macy's...now I won't for sure.!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Donald Trump was just on MSNBC Morning Joe and simply made the little communist Mika, look like the elitist ditz that she is.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Boycotts are silly...just sayin
=)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Boycotts are silly...just sayin
> =)


I agree, they are typically made for smaller human beings. So after I reached a certain size, I had to sleep on a man sized cot.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump has expressed support for an "assault weapons" ban. That immediately DQ'd him in my eyes.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I love watching these programmed career politicians trying to handle trump they have no clue what to do,


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> Trump has expressed support for an "assault weapons" ban. That immediately DQ'd him in my eyes.


I didn't know this. Went and checked his page at OnTheIssues.org and found he also supports waiting periods.
Thanks for the info!

Looks like I'm going to have to inform the wife that her vote for Ben Carson would be a vote against owning semi-autos in the city.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

They are all anti-Constitution weasels but it is fun to watch Trump because he is so different than the run of the mill modern politicians


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

What's not to like bout him. Married to a hot euroean chick. Made a boat load of money. Ran a gambling Casino. doesn't mind telling folks what he thinks and to he - - with them. And none of you can say that the current bobo in the wh is any better or that Hildabeast would be better than DT


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> Trump has expressed support for an "assault weapons" ban. That immediately DQ'd him in my eyes.


Assault weapons, like a full auto M-16, a Thompson sub, etc. I too don't understand why they should be banned, they are scary, but you can't hit shit with them.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Regardles of what Don T. says, at least he says it, and is taking a stand. 
The people are reacting to him in a huge positive way because he is speaking of what they believe.
Nothing like those mealy mouthed republicans that stand for nothing and just puke out vague shit.. 
Listen to them, what are their positions on border, immigration, ISIS, economy? vague shit, nothing more.
Political pandering, so as not to upset the Hispanics and queers.
Will his position change if elected? I don't think so.
What have the repubs that were elected done to stop the turd in chief from further destroying the country doing? NOTHING! AND they were put in there to STOP HIM!!!
So if any repub votes against the turd they are labeled racist and decline to resist, what a bunch of useless shit we have put in office.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't think Trump will win. Hell, I don't even want him to win. But he currently has the stage and is using it to stir things up. Something we severely need. The time for Hope and Change has come and gone. Now it's time to make America great again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't think Trump will win. Hell, I don't even want him to win. But he currently has the stage and is using it to stir things up. Something we severely need. The time for Hope and Change has come and gone. Now it's time to make America great again.


The problem is; I don't want anyone else to win either.


----------

